# mettre un mac mini intel dans un imac tournesol



## naas (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour 
Mes parents possèdent un vénérable imac boule qui montre ses limites dans la vidéo conférence, et son amie la roue de la mort apparait un peu trop souvent à leur gout.

Je me demandai donc si quelqu'un avait déja inséré un mac mini intel d'occas dans un imac boule.

les problèmes majeurs dans l'ordre (je pense):
1 connectique de l'écran
2 espace
3 connectique arrière
4 insertion des cd/dvd

j'ai demandé à mon ami google qui m'a donné quelques vidéos et liens en anglais, mais avant d'aller plus loin, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un s'était déjà aventuré à faire cette modification car le mac tournesol est tellement beau :love:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2010)

bonjour " nouvel inscrit"

il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo -> Pffff ! Ah ces nioubes, alors !   

ensuite ca va galerer au niveau des compatibilités 
et connectiques et autre joyeusetés ( refroidissement etc)

fausse bonne idée


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2010)

Bien sûr que cela va être difficile, mais pas impossible.
mon plus gros soucis c'est l'écran


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

bon, personne ne veux bricoler    ?
de mon coté j'ai trouvé le plus simple:
trouver un macmini de premiere generation
virer l'ecran actuel et le remplacer par un ecran plat compatible.
ou puis je trouver un ecran compatible siouplait ?
en faisant comme cela je supprime tous les soucis d'incompatibilité.

tout en faisant gaffe au ressort
j'ai trouvé la doc apple du tournesol, c'est un bon début

j'ajoute une vidéo youtube sans pouvoir la visualier because proxy du boulot
[YOUTUBE]5asq2kFduPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2010)

pour le bricolage c'est chez Macbidouilles que tu devrais aller te renseigner


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour le bricolage c'est chez Macbidouilles que tu devrais aller te renseigner


merci mais je continue ici, j'y ai mes habitudes


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

Vu le nombre de gens qui s'y sont essayé, si tu y arrive, c'est respect et statue (même virtuelle) !


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Vu le nombre de gens qui s'y sont essayé, si tu y arrive, c'est respect et statue (même virtuelle) !


le problème vient que la plupart on essayé de réutiliser l'écran du mac.
il faut donc simplement utiliser un écran plat que je puisse démonter et câbler sur le macmini.
pour le passage du câble no problème, j'enlève la gaine du câble et seuls les fils passeront dans le pied.
reste la carte mère du macmini qui d'après ce que je comprends ne rentre pas dans l'embase du mac tournesol...
la c'est déjà plus problématique 
donc si des gens ont des infos sur des écrans compatibles pas chers d'occas, idem câbles
je prends


----------



## Invité (20 Août 2010)

J'avais bien lu, et j'ai googlé avant de répondre.
Mais pour mettre un écran externe sur la connexion du Mini, j'imagine que le fil de Kyriu sur MacBi (il fait l'inverse, utiliser un écran de portable comme écran externe. Mais ça doit être en partie transposable), je ne crois pas que ce soit irréalisable.
En revanche, faire rentrer la carte mère du Mini et pouvoir utiliser les slots, Usb, Fw, son, etc plus le graveur, ça je pense que c'est le vrai challenge.
D'où mon : total respect !


----------



## Dark Phantom (20 Août 2010)

Total respect si tu y arrives, mais je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt. 
Certes, le Mac tournesol est super vintage design, mais pourquoi vouloir insérer absolument un mac mini dedans. Si tu es bricoleur informatique, ce serait plus simple d'y monter ton personnal computer composants par composants (en gros changer la carte mère, processeur, ram et DD) et de mettre mac os X dessus après... A moins que ce soit interdit de faire ça... 
Bon, sinon, c'est bien un mac tournesol pour internet ou faire de l'open office.


----------

